
Bitcoin Cash reaches $8,500 in 4 minutes - villnn
https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/19/coinbase-halts-bitcoin-cash-trading-as-price-briefly-hits-8500/
======
villnn
After initial rollout of Bitcoin Cash trading on GDAX and Coinbase, Bitcoin
Cash prices surges $5k in less than ten minutes causing GDAX and Coinbase to
disable Bitcoin Cash trading.

Share your thoughts on Bitcoin Cash moving forward.

